# Fire extinguishers , your views please.



## viator (May 1, 2007)

My new van did not come with a fire extinguisher, I have since bought one from Halford's, a Guardian 1kg powder. Some people also carry a Fire Blanket is it necessary to have both????.
viator


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

viator said:


> My new van did not come with a fire extinguisher, I have since bought one from Halford's, a Guardian 1kg powder. Some people also carry a Fire Blanket is it necessary to have both????.
> viator


Hi,

Blankets a good idea for chip pan fires and other cooking calamities, saves the powder mess from the extinguisher.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fire*

Hi

I have a fire blacket somewhere. I do not use a frying pan or deep fat fryer in the van, so I am not sure in what circumstance a blanket would be useful.

A 1KG extinguisher - would be effective for a fire in a waste paper bin but in my opinion that is about it.

I do have a smoke detector and a carbon monoxide thing.

In case of fire, my theory would be as per the old TV ad. Get out, get the fire brigade out and stay out.

Russell


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

yep

Best practice to have both. Make sure to position them in an appropriate spot. 

Suggesr: blanket near hob/cooker but not behind or over it and extingquisher convenient for getting at.

Spindrifter


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

FWIW... we haven't a blanket, but we do have and extinguisher... ours didn't come with one either.

w


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a fire blanket as well as a fire extinguisher and smoke detector.

I'd use the fire blanket for things like toast catching fire or a grill pan fire.

I've not used a fire extinguisher before and, though I mean to make sure I can use one, I don't seem to get around to making sure I know what to do. Awful picture of fire blazing away and me looking for reading glasses to read the instructions on the extinguisher.... :roll: :roll: 

Look carefully at the expiry date of your extinguisher. They do have them. I don't know if they cease to work after a while or are just less efficient but we renewed ours before we had to find out.

G


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi I have a fire extinguisher and probably should have a blanket but have to agree with Russell unless it was a very small and easy to contain fire I am out of there can always replace van. 

Alex.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

linal said:


> Hi I have a fire extinguisher and probably should have a blanket but have to agree with Russell unless it was a very small and easy to contain fire I am out of there can always replace van.
> Alex.


I don't think anyone would advise tackling a major blaze yourself but the consequences of running away from a fire could be catastophic. Think gas cylinders, fuel and so on exploding on a crowded aire.

I am sure there used to be a smoke alarm provided with every new motorhome or caravan but this does not seem to be the case now. We had to buy our own. How many people do not do so ?

G


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I prefer AFFF to dry powder and 1kg of either not much good.

If you put a fire out with dry powder you might wish you had left it to blaze (not really) but it makes a terrible mess.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if carrying either will be much good, rather get out and call fire brigade.( I do beleive they have another title now).
Are we required by law to have one on board.anyone know.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Are we required by law to have one on board.anyone know.
> 
> cabby


In France they have a Good Samaritan law which means you must give assistance if you are first on the scene of an accident. I imagine this also applies to trying to put out a fire if the vehicle has caught fire. Not that I feel our little extinguisher would have a lot of effect on a car fire.

G


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I don't know about law but did read somewhere in the CC/CCC that you should have one,alongside a fire bucket.Surprised that the Hitlers have not inspected this :lol: Be carefull as to where you place your extinguisher so that it does not hit you in the back of the head in a crash as I have seen them in new vans on strange places.
terry


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Do not for 1 minute think a 1kg Extinguisher will be of any use, it is simply not enough.

I have a 2kg extinguisher and that when I tackled a small car engine fire was useless ( yes it was full and inspected).

The Fire brigade when they came were surprised that between myself and a friend had put the fire out at all . We used a very large blanket and we threw that over the engine and then threw more than 2 gallons of water on the blanket.

The Brigade said that if you cannot get the fire out very , very quickly then the car will be destroyed.

Try the 1kg extinguisher at home . Light a small fire and use the extinguisher then you will see how pathetic 1kg is.

The best extinguishers ( now banned ) are halon, no mess and as they suffocated the flame were very effective.

Seek advice from the local Fire Officer it will be free


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

As a professional Fire Officer (retiring this year hence the MH) I'll add my two pennies worth.

Know how to call the Fire Service, could any of you cunning linguists give us suitable phrases in European languages? Most important make a plan and practice what you would do in the event of a fire, such as removing gas cylinders before they become involved, as this will reduce the risks to fire crews.

If in doubt always call the Fire Service, even if you have put the fire out, in the UK the local Fire Service will check out the event and fill in a fire report that will be useful for insurance claims. Fire Reports also collate data on defective appliances and vehicles and may lead to safety recalls.

The aim of firefighting in your MH is to deploy the extinguisher to allow escape, an attempt at a snatch rescue, or where there is a small fire an attempt to put it out. i.e. saveable life or property. *Do not put yourself at risk for lives or property that are clearly lost.*

Only attempt to put out the fire if you can do so safely, on our fire courses we say that once the fire is bigger than a wastepaper bin you may start to struggle, as one extinguisher may not be enough. In a well established fire, first call the Fire Service.

A Dry Powder (DP) is recommended for use in inexperienced hands as well as all fires in confined spaces such as your MH.

This is due to the fact it will knock down all blazes(burning solids, liquids fires in electrical equipment etc) quite quickly and therefore allow escape/snatch rescue. It will put out most small fires if they have not been burning long.

DP does have one major disadvantage in as much as it has limited cooling properties, so fires with sufficient latent heat in the burning products can reignite.

With regards the mess, this is a no brainer as in any established fire survival/rescue is the only option.

I would rather have powder to clean up than a wet van or one that is plastered with AFFF(Foam).

A Fire blanket is useful for kitchen related issues and if someone's clothes are on fire. A smoke detector is a must.

FWIW in my MH we have a 1.5kg DP, Fire blanket, Kitchen area smoke alarm(allows reduced sensitivity when cooking) and a CO detector.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

I would like to thank you all for your suggestions/advice etc., but the post from thegreatpan is what we all need to pay attention to. Someone obviously vastly experienced telling us exactly what we want to know. Thanks.
viator


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

whata about so called "wet chemical" type 
I read they are ok on wood paper and fat and electric safe.

They seem very expensive however.


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Maybee stupid question but what is wrong with co2

Good for electrical and liquid fires and no mess 

Also good for some toerags :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Keith


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

For all you people with DP extinguishers, the powder will settle over time so just give them a shake every 6 monthe to move the powder around

Bill


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

CO2 should not be used on burning liquid fires as the force of the gas may spread the fire, also as there is very limited cooling effect even though the gas is cold, 

CO2 will give a momentory knockdown and is top dollar on electrical fires after the now outlawed halon (Halogenated Flourocarbon and therfore ozone depleter). 

My advice is stick with a DP with a trigger control. 

Good advice from minerva as all powders will settle despite agents added to prevent caking (sticking together).


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Fire*

FIRE!!! Its Fuego in Spanish! but what you really want is The Bomberos
FIRE !!! Its Feu in French = (its a regiment) sapeurs-pompiers


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

My suggestions are not to have a powder extinguisher. They do a good job of putting the fire out bt leave an absolute mess afterwards. if you have the space get a small CO2. they are about twice the size of a powder job but leave hardly any mess.
A powder one set off will take all day to clear up.

One each end of the van is the ideal situation but is dependant on space to mount.


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Well done thegreatpan,

Unless you have been there, like you and I (31 years GMC, retired 3years) fire is an unknown factor, to most people anyway. 
All members should realise that in the confines of a motorhome or any type of vehicle, if you can't put it out as a small waste bin size fire and you do not have a hosepipe with a decent water supply under pressure, you have lost it and there is nothing to do but save yourself and others, if you can.
Fire spreads very quickly through any modern vehicle.
Not many of us would be able to remove or turn off gas canisters, if you can OK, but do not put yourself at risk.
When the fire service arrive they will take appropriate action to deal with the gas.
The answer is prevention. When on holiday we tend to relax but where fire is concerned we can't afford too. Always check out any available fire fighting equpment on sites, would you be capable of using it ?
Take extra precautions with cooking appliances, barbies and anything else that involves a naked flame. Never use petrol or other flammable liquids to start a barbie or open fire, I have seen the results when it goes wrong. Remember that it is the vapours that burn and those vapours can be half way up the front of your T shirt when you strike the match.
Turn off your gas at source when not using it and have the system checked at the annual service. 
I advise all to call into your local fire station and ask for advice, its free, and they may have useful advisory leaflets for motorhome and caravan users.
Happy and safe motorhoming to all
Paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Also program the European equivalent of 999 into your mobile phone. 

In extremis would you remember if it was 121, 111, 101 or what ?

Check that there is not a separate number for fire from that for general emergencies.

G


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I carry a motorsport sourced AFFF 2.5 litre & a 1Kg dry powder. 

I'd hate to see anything on fire, especially my van & not be able to do something to try & put it out. Considering some of the remote area's we camp in, there may be nothing else other than what you have with you.

Using a fire blanket means getting in close to the flames & your hands get hot if you dont hold it the right way  

I had a funny experience recently in Ft William. The kids decided they wanted a pizza for their tea. I stopped the van in the main street whilst Mrs Davesport went to the shops for provisions. Me trying to be efficient decided to get the pizza out of the vans freezer & stick it in the oven so it would be ready once we got ot the campsite. All was going well until we pulled away again & my son trying not to sound panicked shouted "PIZZA'S ON FIRE"  Effin pizza had slid off of of its tray staraight onto the burner  Mrs Davesport not only managed to extinguish the flames but also salvaged the kids tea 8O 

Aye, I know what you're all thinking.......What a berk for using the oven whilst the van's moving. You live & learn  

Dave.


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Davesport

Well done for putting that on the forum.
Good lesson/reminder for us all.

Paul


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I can say with some authority, that powder extinguishers should only be used for fires externally and not inside the van. I would suggest that you have a fire blanket and an extinguisher such as AFFF (The dual A and B rating capability allow it to be used against both solid burning and liquid burning fires. This coupled with the fact that they have a conductivity rating of 35kV means that although not designed for use on electrical fires – this extinguisher resists electricity. These fire extinguishers are manufactured to BSEN3:1996 and should be kite marked) for use in the van. The AAAF can also be used for engine compartment fires and most other .


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

There is contradiction between the professionals.....so where on earth does everybody else stand? :roll: 
We always have a smoke alarm( which does go off occasionally when cooking....which is OK by me) a powder extinguisher and a blanket.

Having done a fire fighting course about 35 years ago...I do know it gets very, very hot...so I will run! With my mobile phone, of course!


----------

